# Making up dinette bed on 2011 frontier Cherokee



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Front facing seat belts, with side sofa and section that is removable in front of forward facing seat.

I have pulled the near side sofa out from wall and lies flat, what doi fill the square hole with opposite?

Don't need the bed but just want to know in case we take up swinging or something


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We only used the pull out bed once when we had our Cherokee but I remember being surprised and baffled by the large missing square. I improvised and used cushions from recollection to fill the space. I thought about making an insert for the hole but never got around to it.


----------

